# Deer Pics



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys this is my first post. I hope I did it right. These are some pics that I would like to share with you and to see what you guys would score these. I have had my cam out for two weeks and went and picked it up today and switched out the cards. I had 1526 pics with alot being bucks. I had three different times that bucks were fighting. These are by far the best and most pics that I have had in one set. I hope you like them.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

those are some really nice looking deer.the 8pt.looks as if it may be the older deer and would probably just stay an 8pt and score better then the 10ptat this time.the 10pt needs another year or 2 to grow some more if it makes it through the hunting season.either one would be worth taking.hope you you can get one this year.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I think what would hurt the score on the 8 point is the lack of brow tine length. They are pretty short. But the rest of the rack looks pretty damn good.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Great deer!


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Both are nice young bucks. The 10 is probably only 2 1/2 and the 8 maybe 3 1/2. Nice deer. Shooters for some passers for others but definitely a treat to see in the cam or the tree regardless of score or management ideals. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

If you give that 8 another year or possibly two.....that thing will be a true trophy


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

saugeyesam said:


> I think what would hurt the score on the 8 point is the lack of brow tine length. They are pretty short. But the rest of the rack looks pretty damn good.


Hard to say for sure on the score but normal length brow tines probably would only add 4-6" total to the score. Still a real nice buck with very good tine length on the G2's and G3's. Both are nice bucks.

Best of luck to you on sticking one of them.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Now you just have to figure out how to get in there at 1am and get them. Don't worry, they'll be after the does in the day time the end of Oct for a couple weeks after. Nice looking bucks and those G1's G2's WHOA. I'm after a couple 8s myself.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Man that'd be a rough decision to make on either buck, but they do have some growin' to do. Hopefully they make it a year for more mass and length if your looking for numbers. Obviously the 8 will gain mass and put up a good score. Have you seen these bucks before this year?


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I havent saw the 8PT before but the 10 has been around for about 2 years.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskynut13 said:


> I havent saw the 8PT before but the 10 has been around for about 2 years.


Just curious as to how you know that the 10 pointer has been around for 2 years? My guess is that he is a 2.5-3.5 year old or maybe 4.5 at best. He would have been awfully small back then.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

You cant tell from the pics but he has white hair up half of his right rear leg, and I have trail cam pics of him last year and he has the same frame. As for the year before.....I am assuming that it was him (still the same frame). I saw him in numerous encounters while he was standing under my tree.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are the newest pics from the cam. Score?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a nice buck and what a length on that drop tine! I bet he has to watch to not gouge himself with that one.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

What a great buck. I am guessing he is at least a 160 class. Shooter for sure!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That drop sure adds charactor. He's no more than a 130" (if that) deer, but who cares.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

130-140... If I had to guess. I really like the character


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Im thinking 140" for the drop tine buck. I was also thinking around the same give or take for the 10pt and the 145" for the 8pt.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Muskynut13 said:


> Im thinking 140" for the drop tine buck. I was also thinking around the same give or take for the 10pt and the 145" for the 8pt.


Take about 10-15" off of your guesses. Nice bucks though. You'll be having fun this year. Makes it a little easier getting out of bed in the mornings.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

What I have learned through the years from all the bucks that I have had on trail cam and then killed or saw in the field is to add 10 to 15 inches. The cams give you a good starting point. I had a pic a couple years back that I was guessing the deer to be 150" to 160" and then saw him in the field and was way off. He was 170" to 175". I sure hope that pattern stays the same with these bucks. Either way I will probly shoot any of them regardless of the score.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry, but not one of those deer will crack the 140&#8221; mark. Not even close to be honest. They ALWAYS look bigger in the field than on camera or in person. They are nice deer no doubt, and score shouldn&#8217;t matter. But don&#8217;t let anyone lead you to believe they&#8217;re something they&#8217;re not.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> That drop sure adds charactor. He's no more than a 130" (if that) deer, but who cares.


lucky to score 120,but the drop is cool and i've yet to shot a drop tine.be hard to pass on him.he definitely lacks mass.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I hope you shoot one of em so we know the actual score lol I still think the drop tine might score higher than some think...


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for your guesses. I hope I do kill one of them and all of you with the low scores are wrong... lol... Either way if one of these dudes walks by they will take a dirt nap.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope you do get a crack at that drop tine buck. He is an awesome deer!


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys.... I dont want you to think that I dont think you know how to field judge a deer, and try to start an arguement. I came across this and thought it was interesting. Maybe it could be some use to someone. Everybody has their own way of judging deer. The link is http://fieldscorewhitetails.com/howto/ It gives you instructions and there is even a video and a game you can play where they show bucks and you have to guess the score and then they give you the real score to see how far you were off. Its pretty fun and you can learn a little more. I know for me I can never learn enough.

Enjoy,
Chris


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd call that drop tine dinner and a great buck. Agree with some of the others with 140" or less even with the tine. Goodluck gettin' one of them though.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Sorry, but not one of those deer will crack the 140 mark. Not even close to be honest. They ALWAYS look bigger in the field than on camera or in person. They are nice deer no doubt, and score shouldnt matter. But dont let anyone lead you to believe theyre something theyre not.


your nutts.. that 8 is easily over 140. Ive got an 8 that looks just like it but mine has more mass and longer brow tines and its 171.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Call me what you want, but I've shot my share of deer and have scored more than I can remember. 2" tines don't add up to much, and neither do 2.5" mass measurements. Neither of those 8 pointers will even come close to 140".


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Call me what you want, but I've shot my share of deer and have scored more than I can remember. 2" tines don't add up to much, and neither do 2.5" mass measurements. Neither of those 8 pointers will even come close to 140".


what do you mean neither? there is only one 8 on his post. unless you are saying mine isnt because I would love to prove you wrong on mine. Ill show you the magazine it was in and the official measurments.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No, not yours. There are two 8 pointers posted. The one in the first post and the drop tine deer posted more recently. I wasn't sure which you were referring to.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> No, not yours. There are two 8 pointers posted. The one in the first post and the drop tine deer posted more recently. I wasn't sure which you were referring to.


I was talking about the first deer. I agree with you on the second one (drop tine) buck.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Ga. transplant said:


> I was talking about the first deer. I agree with you on the second one (drop tine) buck.


Do the math! Unless you guys score them differently its 10 inches less like I stated earlier in the post. If you don't think I'm being generous with the measurements then you need to look at more pictures of bucks. Friends and I have looked at plenty on camera and then scored several in our hands later. 

23 for main beam
10 for g2
9 for g3
2 for brow
12 for mass

=56 per side. multiply by 2=112 add 18 for spread=130" that's being generous on a couple measurements. Still a very nice buck!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My humble opinion,

The drop tine buck will not make the 140 score gross and no where even close net.

The 8 with the short brow tines will score better, especially net, but he's short of 140

However they are both nice bucks so who cares. 

Good luck, I hope you get one of them


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the newest buck that I have on cam. It seems like every week when I check my cam there is a new buck. I went hunting on sat. and started off the morning with bucks fighting in the distance. I hit my grunt and from behind me a small buck came charging in to check it out. About 5 min. later I heard grunts and deer running. I saw a doe run by me with this one on her heels. His head was to the ground and grunting like crazy. I am trying my hardest to get one of these boys so we can get the real score.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I also want to here your guys scores on this one too!!!


----------



## harleydan1956 (Mar 13, 2010)

just thouyght I would throw a trail camera pic out there from Tusc co


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

My cousin came down to hunt with me at my property on saturday. We were sitting about 200yds from each other. At 9:30 the big tall 8pt responded to a grunt and came from behind me. He stayed about 45 to 50yds out of range not offering me a shot but was walking right toward my cousin. I let out one last grunt as he went out of site. Then about 10 min later I hear "TWARP". I waited about an hour then went walking to him. When I saw him I just said "Please tell me you shot him". He looked at me with a small little grin and then pulled a bloody arrow from behind his back. He walked right under him. He only ran 20yds and piled up. I just couldnt wait to put the tape to him. After it was all said and done He racked up a total of 147 4/8". Im pretty sure my guess was accurate. I said 145" and some of you said "take 10-15inches off your guess" and others said "he wont even come close to 140". Well heres the pics. I hope you enjoy. BTW this is the second time this has happed to me. 2 weeks ago my buddy came down and shot a 133" and this week my cousin come down and shot a 147". Im an awesome guide but a crappy hunter I guess. BTW the last picture is of my daughter. I cant wait until I can take her out and put her on one of these.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!

He is 10" bigger than I thought and guessed.

Congratulations to your cousin and you.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Luckily I had put no number to a guess earlier so I will now say, "That is about what I figured it would score." 

He does look just a bit heavier mass than the trail cam picture. Other than that it is pretty easy to verify it is the same deer.

Great deer. Congratulations to you cuz!


----------



## gilliesGirl (Sep 21, 2010)

nice i wish i could just see one like that


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

What Mike meant to say is that none of the game camera bucks are near 140 at this time. They have neither the mass or the tine length.

He also said that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and if Musky gets a shot he would probably be happy with those bucks regardless of score.

I see a few bucks that size but they rarely give me a good shot.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

The buck that was shot is the 8pt in the trail camera pics. The same buck that people said wouldnt go over 140". I dont know who mike is but im guessing that its the guy that said "Sorry, but not one of those deer will crack the 140 mark. Not even close to be honest. They ALWAYS look bigger in the field than on camera or in person. They are nice deer no doubt, and score shouldnt matter. But dont let anyone lead you to believe theyre something theyre not. If this is the post your talking about then he was wrong.... way wrong.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool Hunter you do the math! like I said.. that deer was easily over 140". looks like alot of you guys need to work on your scoring. Tell em Congrats on getting the big boy! and for you who said that deer was no where near 140, enjoy your crow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will admit that I was one who would not have put that deer over 140" but I will also admit that I have been wrong before and it will certainly not be the last time. Even looking at the pictures of it on the ground I probably still would not have given it a guess over 140 but I am not the one with the tape in my hand. But I don't really see why you need to get so defensive over the number. Even if it did fall short of 140" it would still be a very nice buck and one that most hunters would be proud of.

Perhaps you can post up your scoresheet to show us where we were short on our guesstimates.

By the way I would have shot that buck despite field judging him under 140". That is a very nice buck.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to your cousin - definately the same buck!

I would have estimated that buck in the photo to be 130s as well. I'm far from an expert at scoring deer and am repeatedly told from buddies I am a little conservative with my scoring estimations.

I love typical 8 pointers for some reason and that is a beauty! I would have taken him without hesitation - very nice:!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer. I want to borrow your tape, no offense. 
Edit: I forgot to add the smiley face. It was a joke, no need to get upset.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Nice deer. I want to borrow your tape, no offense.


thats class!! I see your one of those who cant admit when you are wrong.

so did I..:eyeroll:


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Nice Buck! Congrats... I love the look of a long tined 8 point 

Can you post what the real measurements are so I can see where I was off?

I had him ball parked at 128 - 132....  

I see that I was probably off on the mass measurements... looks like it has more mass in the pictures where he is being held compared to the trail camera.

I must have been off on the tine lengths too....


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont have the official score sheet because I sent it home with my cousin. I can tell you he had 12" G2's the right G3's was 11" and left was 12" and a 19" spread. The mass at the base was 6". I cant remember the main beam length but wanting to say 26". M. Magis I agree with Ga. You could have come on here and posted that you were wrong like some did but instead basically called me a liar. I was going to post pics and measurements of the deer reguardless if I was wrong or right on my guess. I have been wrong on the scores of deer before (like I posted earlier) and I will probably be wrong again. If I shoot the drop tine deer and measures 120" Ill be the first to come on here and tell you that I was wrong.... But I guess that is hard for you to do.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys sure are touchy. I should have known better to even get involved. Oh well. I&#8217;m trying to be nice about it, but I&#8217;ll tell you the truth. I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;re lying, but I don&#8217;t think your cousin knows exactly how to measure a deer. Some of the measurements you list are clearly inaccurate. It shouldn&#8217;t even matter what is scores, but you won&#8217;t let it drop. That is a fantastic deer and that&#8217;s all that should matter. But, if you insist on putting a number to it, learn how to do it right.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree that it's an awesome deer and the score doesn't matter. I would have posted the pics and score if it measured 120". What measurements are you saying are wrong? How do you know it was measured wrong? Were you there?... No! I don't like being called a liar! How do you know I didn't measure it? How do you know that I'm not a certified scorer?.... You don't! You just assumed!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You're right, I'm wrong.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sure is fun reading all the poo poo on here. Great buck !


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree... Im done argueing about this. You have your opinion and I have mine. Thats why they have sites like this, so you can discuss your differences. I am going out saturday and have been seeing bucks chasing does all day long while I was driving for work. I hope I can stick one. If I do ill post the pics.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The funny part about this is I'm pretty sure that if M.Magis and Muskynut13 ever met in person they would hit it off real well. 

They are both good hunters that are passionate about the outdoors.

The Internet is a tough place to communicate sometimes


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I totally agree Lundy.


----------

